# Best eye / makeup remover wipe?



## glamadelic (May 3, 2008)

Is there a facial wipe, or cleansing cloth that will effectively remove eyemake up without me having to rub my ayes hard? I have some almay ones, but they dont work well at all...


----------



## macface (May 3, 2008)

I like the Neutrogena wipes they work really good.


----------



## Aprill (May 3, 2008)

For something economical, Almay pads


----------



## magosienne (May 3, 2008)

i tried the neutrogena once, they were quite good.


----------



## ticki (May 3, 2008)

for something really cheap? get a cotton pad and a little bit of vaseline. it'll take off any eyeshadow.


----------



## laurreenn (May 3, 2008)

i suggest the No5 makeup remover wipes. they sell them at target and most drugstores. they also have a cleanser toner and moisturizer within the wipe itself, so it's good for your skin! it's great. i've also tried MAC's makeup remover wipes and in my experience they stung my face and they burned and the fragrance smelled really chemical. however a lot of people really love MAC's makeup remover and swear by it, so i guess it's different per person.


----------



## blueangel1023 (May 3, 2008)

I personally have been using my MAC wipes for almost a yr and had no problems with it. It wipes off everything on my face clean. The scent is a bit stronger than usual and if you have fairly sensitive skin I wouldn't suggest using it. What's REALLY good is Makeup forever sensitive eye cleanser. It's like a cream/lotion based. I was trying it out in Sephora and covered my entire hand with e/s, e/l, l/s, etc (lol, ppl thought I was crazy) and with just a dime sized pump and a few wipes with tissue it took everything off without a hassle. It didn't leave one mark or stain on my hand. Everyone was amazed in the Sephora store that 3 clients bought them, and it actually leaves your skin feeling smoother.


----------



## magosienne (May 3, 2008)

i saw it at sephora, and talking about Makeup forever, also try their cleansing oil, it's great.


----------



## glamadelic (May 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

I was at target yesterday and I forgot to even look for the No.5 wipes!


----------



## *Gigi* (May 5, 2008)

I use Ponds exfolaiting ones with cu***ber. They have these little nubs on them that get my makeup off with minimal scrubbing.

LOL- they blocked out the middle of the word cu***ber....


----------



## Arielle123 (May 5, 2008)

I really like the garnier nutritioniste detoxifying cleansing towlettes. They work really well, cleanse and remove makeup, and smell really good!


----------



## Kathy (May 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by **Gigi** /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use Ponds exfolaiting ones with cu***ber. They have these little nubs on them that get my makeup off with minimal scrubbing.

LOL- they blocked out the middle of the word cu***ber....

 LOL! The server is set up to edit possible "dirty" words!! I also like MAC's, but Neutrogena's are pretty good too!


----------



## Adrienne (May 5, 2008)

Not recommending it bc i haven't tried it but some ppl here use babywipes.


----------



## sarah666 (May 10, 2008)

johnsons have a new one out. A 3 in 1 i have yet to try but johnsons are usualy good for a more wallet friendly solution.

Biore wipes are awsome though, leaves skin realy refreshed.

DON'T try simple eyemake up remover accidentaly get it in you eye and it hurts like hell for days. mosy just sting a little but that is horrible.


----------



## perlanga (May 12, 2008)

ponds cleansing cloths, they wipe everything off, and exfoliate at the same time.


----------



## magosienne (May 14, 2008)

no, not senseyes (although it removed the UD24/7 pencils from my hand very easily!). it's a cleansing oil, 200ml bottle.


----------



## KristieTX (May 19, 2008)

I use and love Neutrogena wipes.


----------



## Ashley (May 19, 2008)

I've tried the Boots No. 7 ones and they were pretty good. Pond's makeup wipes were very drying to my skin.


----------

